# Blast from the Past: Bewitched



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

At the very center of this classic show was Elizabeth Montgomery's portrayal of a beautiful, good-hearted witch named Samantha, a character rare in 1960's television. A strong, independent woman with the world at her finger tips--or a twitch of her nose. Samantha was a clever role reversal of the women's rights movement. Her rebellion so strong, she disregards the wishes and ultimatums of her arrogant family and the terrifying Witches Council. Quite simply, Samantha enjoyed being a homemaker and raising a family, and had the strength of character to live her life on her own terms. Equally determined was her mortal husband Darrin Stephens, a talented advertising executive with McMann & Tate. He obsessed with leading a normal, conservative lifestyle, and fearless enough to stand firm against the most powerful witch or warlock.

The struggle would begin when Darrin and Samantha met, fell in love, and married during the first episode. Disapproving of mixed marriages between mortals and witches, Samantha's powerful mother, Endora, was determined to prove to Samantha that the marriage was a tremendous mistake. Endora would determine Samantha was steadfast, and directed of her attention toward making Darrin (Dick York) miserable. Over the shows 8 year run, Endora tried numerous spells, all creating humiliation and chaos in Darrin's mortal world, not to mention Darrin's new found paranoia. Darrin was in love, and continued to stand firm that he and Sam would have a normal, loving marriage. 

This was not to be, however, as made apparent by the many trials and tribulations of being married to a witch. Samantha made her best attempt to tone down any witchcraft, but with constant visits from her family, it was all in vain. 

And what a family it was! Besides the meddling, indefatigable Endora, the tv show featured an ensemble of eccentric witches and warlocks. Samantha's favorite aunt, Clara, was a lovable, bumbling witch. Due to Aunt Clara's extended age (possibly 1000 years old), she was suffering the loss of her powers and, hence, inadvertently wreaking havoc at the Stephens home. How does a mortal explain a polka dotted elephant in his living room, or Ben Franklin being summoned to repair an electric lamp? In addition to Aunt Clara, Sam's practical joking Uncle Arthur, and Shakespeare orating father, Maurice, dropped in from time to time. Elizabeth Montgomery also portrayed Samantha's chameleon, free-spirited, mischievous cousin Serena, herself often indulging in the mortal world of sex and rock & roll. 

On the mortal receiving end of the seemingly hallucinogenic world of witches were the neighbors Gladys and Abner Kravitz. Gladys, first brilliantly portrayed by Alice Pearce, was immediately aware that the Stephens household was positively strange, and was certain that something "beyond this world" was at work across the street. Darrin's mother, Mrs. Stephens, faired no better, as she was forever on the receiving end of a "sick headache. Another primary character was Larry Tate, Darrin's boss, who exemplified the "anything for a buck" American mentality."

Cast:
David White 
Role: Larry Tate 
Alice Pearce 
Role: Gladys Kravits #1 (1964-1966) 
Maurice Evans 
Role: Maurice (1964-1972)
Roy Roberts 
Role: Frank Stephens (2) 116-188 (4 episodes)
Elizabeth Montgomery 
Role: Samantha Stephens/Serena
George Tobias 
Role: Abner Kravitz 
Paul Lynde 
Role: Uncle Arthur
Irene Vernon 
Role: Louise Tate [Seasons 1 & 2]
Diane Murphy 
Role: Tabitha Stephens (1966-1968)
Kasey Rogers 
Role: Louise Tate [Seasons 3-8]
Marion Lorne 
Role: Aunt Clara
David Lawrence 
Role: Adam Stephens (1969-1972)
Greg Lawrence 
Role: Adam Stephens (1969-1970)
Bernard Fox 
Role: Dr. Bombay
Robert F. Simon 
Role: Frank Stephens (1) 14- 228 (6 episodes)
Sandra Gould 
Role: Gladys Kravitz #2
Agnes Moorehead 
Role: Endora
Alice Ghostley 
Role: Esmerelda
Dick Sargent 
Role: Darrin Stephens [ seasons 6-8 ]
Dick York 
Role: Darrin Stephens [ seasons 1-5 ]
Erin Murphy 
Role: Tabitha Stephens [ seasons 3-8 ]
Mabel Albertson 
Role: Phyllis Stephens
Paul Barselou
Role: bartender 
Roy Roberts
Role: Frank 
Gene Blakely
Role: Dave 
Dick Wilson
Role: Drunk


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 26, 2005)

Have no idea how the new Bewitched movie with aussie Nicole Kidman WILL stack up against the original, anyone have any inside info/feeling on this?


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Feeling - NO WAY, DUDE!!! Elizabeth Mongomery portrayed the quintesencial 60's housewife and mother - who was also an immortal with!!! With an overbearing mother and dizzy husband...

Nowadays nothing comes close... And could NEVER!!!

As you can see I am uncertain...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds like you still have a crush on her...


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh, man, you have no idea...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 26, 2005)

I think we might rubber hose and slipper man...


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

But she never knew I even existed... *BOOHOO*


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 26, 2005)

Go have a long nice "chat" with your wife, that should fix things... 

Ok I'm off to sleep now Ciaoo.. *Continues waving to bar gal from Saturday night's escapade*....


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

She wouldn't understand!!! *SOB*

Nice bar gal???


----------



## Alia (Jun 26, 2005)

I remember watching this show.  My mother loved it and therefore we watched it faithful.  Sam was awesome and Darrin was a bit of dork... I actually would like to see reruns, but haven't for some time...

So.... Master has a crush on Sam, how sweet.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 27, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> She wouldn't understand!!! *SOB*
> 
> Nice bar gal???


Former Miss Melbourne and model..... 

Still you got the Missus and Sam....


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 27, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Have no idea how the new Bewitched movie with aussie Nicole Kidman WILL stack up against the original, anyone have any inside info/feeling on this?


i'd rather not. kidman may have the 'cute' factor, but the original was perfect. my fave was endora! Heck, as a kid my teachers used to wonder if i had a nervous tic, kept wiffling my nose to make things happen (still do, not that its worked yet _


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the insight Princes... 

Pork is now officially off the menu...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 27, 2005)

nothing wrong with pork. I love bacon sarnies (hehehehehehe, canibals r us)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 28, 2005)

Nicole Kidman may have the cutest nose in the movies right now, but I think she also has enough actual acting ability to pull this off. Check it out: http://www.themoviebox.net/movies/2005/0-9ABC/Bewitched/trailer.php


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 28, 2005)

the only thing that i've enjoyed her in was 'the others' which was a great film. loved the eary cillyness of it. appart from that and espcially since stepfort wives re-make (trashing more like), I've never liked her.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 28, 2005)

I agree Princess The Others was a brilliant film....


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 28, 2005)

She was pretty good in The Birthday Girl, too. Wish I could order something like that on the 'net...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 28, 2005)

Knowing you, you probably already have.....


----------



## Alexa (Jul 1, 2005)

I had a great time watching how Endora tormented Darrin. After all, some day I'll be a step mother.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 2, 2005)

I think you'll find that Endora was the worst case scenario as MOTHER-IN-LAW...

You couldn't EVER hope to reach those dizzying heights... She was an old witch in so many ways!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jul 2, 2005)

Nope, but this won't stop me to have some fun.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 2, 2005)

You might find that your son/daughter-in-law is a really nice person, and NEVER get to have that kind of fun... Or are you having lots of kids in the hopes that they'll fall for someone that immediately gets your back up and you HAVE to torture them???


----------



## Alexa (Jul 2, 2005)

All right. If he is a nice person, I'll let him alone. If not, I have pleanty of times to prepare myself for "that moment".


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 3, 2005)

You need to watch ALL the Bewitched episodes to get all your ideas...

There was also an American Sitcom in the late 90's about some grown-up kids and the MOST OVERBEARING, CRITICAL MOTHER, you have ever seen... I have tried to find it, 'cos one of the actors in the series was Mark Allen Shepherd (who played Morn in DS9) but there is nothing listed for him other than Morn!!! DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Alexa (Jul 3, 2005)

Hehe ! I watched them ALL !


----------

